# pregnant siamese please help



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

hi, i brought a 18 month old siamese cat 5 weeks ago. over the last 2 weeks i have noticed she is pregnant and must have been when i got her, i contacted the lady i brought her from who then after telling me when i brought her that she had never been bred from that she has had 2 previous litters, both had 6 kittens in the first litter she delivered without any probs but the second one she had to b taken to the vets as the kittens had got stuck. also out of the 12 kittens only 4 lived as she said they became very weak at 5 weeks so they were put to sleep. does any one know why this might have been? the mum is a very small cat, maybe they died of malnutrition? any way what do u think the chances are of this happening again & her having problems giving birth? very worried about her and not sure how long she has left til there due. please help. [she will definately be spayed as soon as she can]


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

What a horrid lady to sell you a potentially pregnant cat and lie about her history! 

Anyways, you've had her 5 weeks so the longest she has to go is 4 weeks, probably less - when did you notice her getting fatter or her nipples turning pink? Is this lady a breeder, is the girl registered? If she is get a stud certificate from her so you can at least make the best of the situation. Each pregnancy can be different in a cat - so her last problem might not reoccur. Make sure she is fed high quality food to give her as much help as possible. As to why the other kittens died, i don't know, maybe she didn't have enough milk and the other lady couldn't be bothered to top the kittens up? Or it cvould be a genetic problem. Poor girl, 3 litters in 12ish months is some going! GIve her a cuddle from me!


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I don't think size has a lot to do with breeding in siamese. I know a number of breeders who have smaller queens who have very easy births. It would be impossible to know why the kittens died, it could be anything viral, environmental or genetic. Seeing as the previous owner has already lied to you initially stating the queen hadn't had a litter then admitting she'd had 2 and the poor mite is only 18mths old and pregnant again, she could well know the reason but just doesn't want to admit it.

If she has managed to deliver a litter without intervention then there is no reason to suggest she won't again. In the second litter, she could have had difficulty passing the kitten because he/she was still born, dead kittens are harder to pass than live ones. If she had not long had her first litter, neither she nor her kittens may have been very strong.

It sounds as though she has had a lucky escape. I think all you can do is make sure she has the best nutrition you can afford and get her into the best shape possible ready for the birth. If you can get more info out of the previous owner as to possible dates of her last call, that will help you work out roughly when she is due (average gestation is 65 days, but they can go anywhere from 60 - 70 days from conception). It would also be useful to know possible fathers and whether the kittens are likely to be inbred or not - if they are willing to impart that information. Inbred kittens tend to be weaker and need more assistance than others so at least that would prepare you a bit.

Chances are she and her babies will be fine. If you haven't had any experience of a cat giving birth, I would read as much as you can on the subject and get everything prepared ready, there is a sticky at the top of this forum which lists useful things to have in a birthing pack - replacement milk and syringes/feeding bottle are a must. Siamese kittens can be a little dim when they are first born and do need a bit of assistance. Do you have any pictures of your girl ?


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

thanks for your help i've read just about every thing i can so im ready for when there due. i've been giving her royal canin kitten food and a bit of lactol powder milk to try and make her as strong as i can for when there born. the lady i brought her from i can only guess was breeding her for money and didn't quite work out as she planned. she did say when i brought her she had just come out of call but now says she hasn't been in call since her last litter, she was very underweight when i got her so put her on a high quality food so i just thought she was putting on weight from that, not that she was pregnant until her tummy didn't stop growing. the lady is not being very helpful as i did get a bit angry at her for putting her throught this. she said she was registered but would not give me the papers as i only wanted her as a pet and only paid £100 for her, but she was prob lying about that aswell. hopefully she will be fine and have healthy kittens, shes the most lovin cat and am just very glad i managed to save her from that horrible woman. thanks alot for your reasurance i've been worrying about her none stop. i'll try post a picture of her [lacie] but am new to this so might not work out how to do it.


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

sorry the pictures not very good, if i use flash she gets red eye syndrome :smile5: also i was told she was a chocolate point, could you tell me if she is? your cats are very lucky to have such loving owners!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

sweet - she does look like a chocolate point. What does the breeeder think she mated with?


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Siamese blue eyes always turn red with the flash. Lacie is very very beautiful. I am glad she found such a loving caring home. Yes she does look like a chocolate point. Does the previous owner have a website?


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

im not to sure who the dad would be as she is now ignoring me, but she calls her self a breeder [what a joke:smile5:]. so am assuming she has other siamese in her home. she also mentioned something about her sister inlaw being a breeder and that's who she got lacie from as a kitten. i don't think the lady has a website, i saw her advertised in a local paper. i think she just has a couple of cats she breeds from just for a bit of extra cash, i think she was breeding from her rottweiler aswell from the looks of her. it's a shame she wasn't for sale aswell cos i prob would have took her home too :smile5:.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Its a shame she wouldn't give you the papers. I did wonder whether it would be possible to track down her breeder, as a decent one would appreciate knowing what had happened to Lacie, but I guess if the breeder is her SIL then she would be aware of what was going on.

Well 4 maybe less weeks time and hopefully Mum and babies will have a safe, easy birth. Is Lacie your first siamese ?


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

yeah she's my first siamese, i've also got a bengal and there both the sweetest natured cats i've ever know, don't think i'ld ever have and other breeds. hopefully all will be ok and i will let you know what happens. thanks for your help i might be able to sleep a bit better now:smile5:


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

My guess is that there are no papers. However, there are Siamese breeders on here who might have an idea who it is, if the lady does have a GCCF prefix, if you PM them and tell them where the lady lives.

As for the kittens, try not to worry too much, it could well be that all goes well this time - losing kittens at 5 weeks sounds likely to be an infection to me and it may well not happen again now that the cat is away from a multicat household. Hopefully you will have some beautiful if unregisterable Siamese babies soon!

Liz


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

doogpoh said:


> yeah she's my first siamese


Ah be warned they are very addictive :smilewinkgrin: one is never enough :smilewinkgrin: there may be a little keeper in her up coming litter


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

im sure there will be aswell, not that i've told my partner that yet:smile5:


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

awww she is lovely and so lucky to have come to live with you. i hope all goes well when she has her kittens and i'm sure your partner will let you keep one x


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Very pretty girl, and so nice to see her looking so content in the piccy.
Hoping all goes easily for both of you at the birth. :smile5:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

shes a very cute looking girl, fingers crossed all goes welll for you and her, keep us updated as to what happens,xx


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

im sure he will, not that he's got much choice! i will let every one know how it goes. i just wish it would happen soon as i go back to work next saturday after having my son and don't want to miss it. knowing my luck it will happen while im working:nonod:. i've read that cats only give birth at night is this right? as i work a night shift every saturday 10-7 and really hope i'll be home to help her if she needs it.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

If you can you need to arrange for someone to be able to check on her. They aren't all great at doing what should come naturally. I have a couple who are too posh to remove bags and do the cords themselves, they prefer their babies cleaned up and handed back to them, then they take over.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

They do seem to prefer the night but it is by no means certain that she will give birth at night.

Liz


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

my partner will be able to check on her for me and she is sleeping in our room at the moment, as thats where i've put her box. i told him if anything happens while im at work me has to phone me, and i'll try get home. hopefully that won't happen..


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Thats good that she will have some one with her. I am sure she will be absolutely fine and do it all herself, but you never know with them.


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

i took some more photos of her today, if anyone thinks they have an idea how many weeks she has left please let me know so i have a rough idea. i know one doesn't show her tummy but i thought it was very cute:smile5:. also i just remembered when i got her the vet advised me to worm her which i did, as she was very thin and thought maybe it could have been due to worms, is it ok to worm pregnant cats? or can it cause problems?


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

Oh that second Photo is soooooo cute bless them!
Its nice to see your pics as I have a Siamese cross who I think is pregnant and is a very similer shape to your cat....although not as big, good luck!!


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Yes you can worm pregnant cats, you need to ask your vet what is safe though.

Liz


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

Wow, they're great pics! She's gorgeous! I have 2 girls pregnant at the moment, they're ragdolls though so not as naturally slim as the siamese. One girl is 4 1/2 weeks and doesn't look as big as Lacey, although that could be deceiving due to the difference in the siamese / ragdoll build. My other girl is 7 weeks and looks roughly about the same size. It's a guessing game really but i wouldn't have thought, judging by the last picture, she has more than a few weeks left. 

I'd say (in a fun "I bet" kinda way) she's around 7 weeks also, due around end of Jan??

Now watch Lacy go running to the birthing box tonight and prove me completey wrong! Good luck with the birth and let us know when the big day comes!, i'd start thinking about preparing for the birth, birthing box, syringe feeding supplies in case it's needed, having the vets number (and out of hours number) handy, again, just in case. Good luck.


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

i've got her a box already and she has started sleeping in it and if she hears the vaccum she runs to it, so im guessing thats a good sign. i have a nursing syringe and formula milk aswell just in case. just gotta wait now. she's getting bigger everyday and looks twice as big today, don't think she has long left she looks like she's gonna pop and she's only little bless her :smile5:. but hopefully not to long to go now. i don't like waiting, good luck with your 2 i bet your very excited and can't wait either


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

Any news yet or is she still just getting bigger? Cant wait to see pics of her teeny kitties good luck, keep us posted  x x x


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

nothing yet. just getting very very big but hasn't dropped yet. hopefully not to long now, i don't think she'll go any longer than 2 more weeks, she is very very round. and can see and feel the babies moving now


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

have my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

She may be as far as 8 weeks along. I don't usually feel much movement until then, but then maybe as she is smaller its more obvious. If all the babies are nice and active thats good news.

The last few weeks waiting for their birth seems like an eternity.


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

How exciting! I love it when i'm able to feel the babies moving. 

Good luck, we'll be thinking of you both!


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

saikou, i do hope she's further along than 6-7 weeks, but like you said she could just look further along because she's small or may be having a big litter. i woke up last night and couldn't find her, she was in her box and i got excited for a split second but she was just sleeping. i know it's still to early thought because her belly doesn't seem to have dropped much yet, she's still very round. althought her belly has grown a lot in the last couple of days, and no sign of any milk or anything coming in yet. im still very worried but am looking forward to it at the same time. this was her belly yesterday.


----------



## Mochali (Sep 29, 2008)

She looks so beautiful! If you can feel them then it wont be too much longer  Frankie, my choc point had 7 last time...quite a shock! 
If you look at the blog in August you can see photos, she isnt very big either


----------



## Lulusmum (Jan 15, 2010)

She is beauitiful. Good luck with the babies


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Thank you, i had a look at your pictures and your kittens are very cute, im not sure what laceys kittens will look like yet as i don't know who the dad is. but looking at the picture of frankie when she was pregnant i don't think she'll have much longer maybe a week or two, she's been sleeping in her box all day and only getting out for something to eat or drink or to use the toilet, i think the extra weight is starting to take it's tole:smile5: im very excited


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Did you see any other siamese around when you went to pick up Lacey?


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

No i didn't, the lady had to go upstairs to get her, so im not sure if there were any more upstairs. i would amagine she would have some more, you wouldn't go from breeding them to only having one would you? im sure i wouldn't.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

_If _she was telling the truth and didn't know that Lacey was potentially pregnant, for her to be so she must have had an entire male running free around the house. At least a couple of weeks prior to you picking her up.

Assuming Dad is a siamese then the babies will be a surprise. Meezer babies are all born completely white then their points gradually develop with their nose leather and paw pads changing - darker colours like seal and blue show up first.


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

i don't mind one bit what they look like as long as there healthy, although it would be a nice surprise if they were pure siamese. it all seems very strange that she's gone to so much trouble to hide things from me, im really not sure what to think any more, surely she would have just said she was supposed to be a breeding queen but had complications so she was looking for a pet home for her. maybe she knew full well she was pregnant and didn't want another huge vet bill and no kittens out of it again, so just sold her on, although i should have probably asked more questions. she did say she's never been outside in her life which i beleive as she's made no attempt to get out, so dad must have been livng in the house just a shame i didn't get to see him. she said to me when i went to pick her up that she had just came out of call, then told me later when i told her about lacey being pregnant that she couldn't have been pregnant because she hadn't been on call since her last litter. i suppose only time will tell.


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey, how are things going? Any kittys yet? How is she coping.


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi, no nothing yet, she's very big now and she's not moving far, either my bed or her box and that's it i would have had her 9 weeks next wednesday so shouldn't be long now, although i read siamese can go as long as 70 days.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Small litters tend to go longer as there is less to get them going. If she is looking almost ready to pop then hopefully it won't be too much longer. If you keep an eye on her ladies bits too, that gets larger and at the top where they have the 2 tiny fluffy bobbles gets more prominent. Easy to spot on a siamese seal or choc because those bobbly bits are point coloured.


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

I think there's gonna be about 5 just a feeling so hopefully not long then. i was wondering what those fluffy bits were but didn't know how to word it to ask any one:blush2:, but fluffy bobbles is very good:lol:, yes they are very big. do you know what the fluffy bobbles are for? also her milk doesn't seem to have come in yet, is it right that sometimes it doesn't come in til after they have been born?


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

lol no idea what they are for other than decoration :biggrin: It would look pretty bare down there without them ......... could be girls equivalent of the male anatomy, just redundant, but Mother Nature never removed them


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Thank you, it does look a little strange, just wondered if they had a purpose.


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

Hhaha Fifi's are jet black, they look like a little target or something!:crazy:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

how exciting, not long to go,,,


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Hopefully not. I didn't know what they were cos no website about cat pregnancy seems to mention them. im glad it's normal and nothing to worry about. i didn't realise fifi could be due anyday now, her behavour does sound like it could be soon, but then again laceys been constintly cleaning herself for about a week and always in her box.


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

yeah well the date we were going with is next weekend (but like I said could be anytime in the next 2 weeks) but she sure is acting odd, she some how managed to get herself into the airing cupboard and wasnt happy when I moved her, after days of her belly looking bigger everyday she looks tiny again but Im sure she's doing it delibratley (she's like that) I want it to happen soon because my O/H has booked a weekend away next weekend which I am fuming about (he thought it would be nice) so my Mum is gonna keep checking on Fifi but Im not happy about it, not exactly ideal! Any way would be good if she could have them this weekend, then I know my Mum will be fine looking after them next weekend!!


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

:001_tt1: Sounds like she is gonna go sooner than later, do you have any new pics of her, would love to see how big she is :blush: 

Any news yet ??


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi, no still nothing yet. i've put some pictures in my photo album, they were taken on thursday


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh she is HUGE.

I think erm.. 6 kitties in there. Perhaps she just looks huge to me because I have never seem a pregnant siamese, gosh she is ready to pop! 

How is she acting today ?


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi mellowma, i wouldn't be surprised if there were 6 in there that's how many she had in her last 2 litters, i think im gonna have my hand full . i havn't really seen her since yesterday evening she hasn't been out of her box, she just wants to be by herself i think which isn't like her. i hope she doesn't have them tonight as i've got to go to work 10-7, im gonna be checking my phone every 5 minutes


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

Good luck x


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

doogpoh said:


> Hi mellowma, i wouldn't be surprised if there were 6 in there that's how many she had in her last 2 litters, i think im gonna have my hand full . i havn't really seen her since yesterday evening she hasn't been out of her box, she just wants to be by herself i think which isn't like her. i hope she doesn't have them tonight as i've got to go to work 10-7, im gonna be checking my phone every 5 minutes


Sounds very promising. Don't stress about work tonight, you may well come home to 6 lovely kittens suckling on their mother in her box. All these weeks of stress and she does it all herself!


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

That would be nice . not sure yet if i want to be told if any thing happens tonight, i'll just want to come home and i won't be able to, and it would be a nice surprise for when i get home. Thanks fifibelle good luck to you and fifi aswell


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

Nothing last night then? Atleast maybe u will be home to watch fingers crossed!


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

No nothing last night which im glad about cos i really wanted to be home when she has them and how it looks like i can . Unless she holds on til next saturday, but i very much doubt it, i would have had her 66 days by then. And ive had her 60 days today if ive worked that out right .


----------



## red dogues (Nov 27, 2009)

she is massive but looks so relaxed about it all. good luck


----------

